# What's the best glass cleaner?



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

What's the best glass cleaner? I have greasy streaks


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Generally the aerosol ones seem to have the spray ones beat. If its really greasy, I'd start with diluted dish soap to cut the grease. If its rough, detailing clay works well.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Any particular brand of aerosol?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Pete Teoh said:


> *Any particular brand of aerosol? *


Nope. Although I've heard that Stoner Invisible Glass is actually different from everybody else's and its supposed to be better. Haven't actually tried it myself yet.


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *
> 
> Nope. Although I've heard that Stoner Invisible Glass is actually different from everybody else's and its supposed to be better. Haven't actually tried it myself yet. *


great product. i use it all the time


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

I used Rain-X glass cleaner on my windshields. Works extremely well - and as an added bonus... Rain-X application at the same time!


----------



## cwpa (May 30, 2002)

*Armor-All*

Works great, no streaks, no ammonia


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

You must use a glass cleaner formulated for autos. Your kitchen/house glass cleaner is not effective. Also, try using newspaper with your glass cleaner and never use a washed rag, the detergent from the rag comes off on the window.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

I use the Sprayway glass cleaner... top with Rain-X if it rains.

--Andrew


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Here's another vote for Stoner Invisible Glass.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I use Griots window cleaner and am very happy. It has no dyes, fragrances, and a higher ammonia/alcohol than most on the market.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *I use Griots window cleaner and am very happy. It has no dyes, fragrances, and a higher ammonia/alcohol than most on the market. *


Ditto.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

bol said:


> *I used Rain-X glass cleaner on my windshields. Works extremely well - and as an added bonus... Rain-X application at the same time! *


That was the worst auto-use glass cleaner I've ever used. it had NO grease-cutting power at all.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *I use Griots window cleaner and am very happy. It has no dyes, fragrances, and a higher ammonia/alcohol than most on the market. *


Same here but their lint free towels aren't my favorite. Maybe I need a lesson :dunno:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Same here but their lint free towels aren't my favorite. Maybe I need a lesson :dunno: *


Ya we've talked about that and I'm starting to agree. I've gone to a cotton cloth and it works for me.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> Ya we've talked about that and I'm starting to agree. I've gone to a cotton cloth and it works for me. *


The bluer side gets a little grabby w/out a lot of cleaner in the way. I end up use the back side (white tint) to do final buff:dunno:

The do hold up nicely but can be a real PITA when doing the windshield


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> The bluer side gets a little grabby w/out a lot of cleaner in the way. I end up use the back side (white tint) to do final buff:dunno:
> *


I wrote the guys at Griots about this and we'll see what they say.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> I wrote the guys at Griots about this and we'll see what they say. *


Great let me know what they have to say


----------



## mineallmine (Mar 19, 2002)

I use Griot's and am extremely pleased with it. I also use their paper towels - no lint. Cotton towels leave lint on the windshield - or did I use the wrong kind of cotton towels?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I've achieved very good and cost-effective results using Windex w/ Microfiber cloths. I tried some special automotive glass products- including ones that foamed-- and found that they inevitbale streaked. The Windex w/ the MF doesn't leave any haze or streaks. I am curious about trying Griots- but it costs a lot more and since my current solution seems to be working i'm not too motivated to fork over $10 for window cleaner.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

I use Stoner Invisible Glass and a MicroFiber Glass Cleaning Towel. Got them both from Classic Motoring and absolutely love them.

The Stoner is great by itself, especially with newspaper, but the MF towel works much better. No streaking and no linting.


----------



## jraymond (Jul 4, 2002)

Has anyone tried Zaino Z-12 Cear-View glass polish? I'm thinking of getting some.

The paste polishes are impossible to find anymore where I live. I always foud that the pastes worked best for me. They're good at removing a wide variety of dirts and chemicals -- especially on the insides of the windows.


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*Glass Cleaner*

For seriously dirty windows, Stoners Invisible Glass is amazing. It can leave a hazy film, however, so you have to be meticulous about removing the residue. I only use Stoner's on seriously dirty glass, otherwise I use a alcohol based glass cleaner that works for small jobs.

If I'm using a California Duster between washes, I can often extend my car wash increments an extra week or two by washing the windshield with Stoners.

--gary


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

If you want the inside of your windows c l e a n, streak free then try the cleaner Porsche makes and is sold online at some places as well. Don't harp about the high cost, this stuff works, smells great and your windows will look brand new.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

One more vote for Stoner Invisible Glass... :thumbup:


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm a Stoner fan too. Been using it for nearly 3 years. BJ's wholesale club had 3 packs going for a good price. I picked one up last year during a trial membership.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Stoners...

I had heard about it here...bough a can and now I am hooked. The stuff cuts grime better than anything else I have tried. 

If its really dirty it may take a second pass but 99% of the time once is all it takes.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> Stoners...
> 
> I had heard about it here...bough a can and now I am hooked. The stuff cuts grime better than anything else I have tried.
> 
> If its really dirty it may take a second pass but 99% of the time once is all it takes.


Yep, that's all we use for our cars as well. You can pick it up at Wal-Mart, too.


----------



## anon (Jul 8, 2003)

Agreed.

Stoners.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

jw said:


> I'm a Stoner fan too. Been using it for nearly 3 years.


Sh!t!!!! Now I've got to switch to something else. I've been using Stoner for years too.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

RKT BMR said:


> Sh!t!!!! Now I've got to switch to something else. I've been using Stoner for years too.


 :yikes:


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

rumratt said:


> Do you die hard Stoner fans use any treatment afterward, or just Stoner? It didn't seem to need anything, although I just did a quick run around the block.


Die hard Stoners usually opt for a run to 7-11. Munchies!

:rofl:


----------



## mscoins (Oct 11, 2003)

Eimann Fabrik Clear Vision and microfiber towel work great for me, especially on inside window haze.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

50/50 Distilled water+Vinegar mix.

When it comes to glass cleaning, the most important thing is the cloth or towel (I wouldn't recommend towels though, since their lint properties are higher than anything else). I have found some el-cheapo lint-free special glass cleaning clothes in a store, works like a charm. Each side is woven with a different pattern.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Nope. Although I've heard that Stoner Invisible Glass is actually different from everybody else's and its supposed to be better. Haven't actually tried it myself yet.


I've used it.

I think Sprayway is MUCH better, personally. Stoner's is more of a liquid, while Sprayway is a great foam. Much easier to wipe away with no streaking whatsoever.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Invisible Glass fo shizzle:thumbup:. Just one pass of invisible glass does the job for me...also, it's safe on tinted windows


----------



## icemanjs4 (Dec 1, 2004)

Bobby 325i said:


> Invisible Glass fo shizzle:thumbup:. Just one pass of invisible glass does the job for me...also, it's safe on tinted windows


Wow thought I'd renew an old thread. I just tried Stoners Invisible Glass for the first time. This was on my 2001 Nissan Altima which is a lease I'm turning in on Monday to get my new Bimmer. I've struggled for years with mediocre car washes and foggy windows. Thanks to this forum, my Altima looks beautiful. The Invisible glass has given my the best results I've seen in 4 years! It's awesome stuff. Just a little Stoners and a cheapo MF towel and WOW SHIIIINY.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

I like Sprayway.


----------



## CharlieG (Feb 25, 2005)

Well, no one yet has posted the real truth of window cleaning...which is this: no single product can completely do the job on every car. There are so many different types of contaminants that nothing can do it all. 

What generally happens is you try one product, think it works, then find lighting conditions which show you new problems you didn't see at first. So you try another product which you then swear by and tell all your friends about. They have mixed results, because their problems are different--and they didn't use your first "ineffective" product first.

So use them all, and keep at it! My glass is finally clean because I have a bunch of products I use, one after another. They are all products mentioned already here, plus standard chemical solvents.

My 2 cents...FWIW, etc.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Mathew said:


> I like Sprayway.


:stupid:


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

CharlieG mentioned different contaminants on glass and one cleaner may not get rid of/dissolve all types of glass stains. Related to CharlieG's ideas, there is a possible geographical bias as well as a car type bias. Different weather / air contaminants affect the outside of the glass while different compositions of vinyl vapor, smoke and other stuff affect the inside of the glass.
Stoners works for many of these contaminants but not all. Autoglym makes a thick glass liquid paste used for polishing and cleaning glass and it seems to take care of the stuff Stoners doesn't touch. I use both and my glass is usually perfect. 
Are Autoglym products available in the US?
edit: The oval shape in my front windscreen is the outline of the Goodyear Blimp descending to get a look at the coupe.
-John C.


----------

